# Homemade Steam Boiler..



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah this thing looks legit, "crank er' up to 10psi" 

This thing looks like a potential ticking time bomb

http://youtu.be/rZTQjt-va6w


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

WTF,,,,,,, heck flame on,,,,,,,


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Having it outside is a good idea for when it gets really cold out.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Better not try that in the city. Burn the place down....again.


----------



## madisonklein (Feb 21, 2015)

It is a really good idea.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

madisonklein said:


> It is a really good idea.


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ka boom !!!!!!


----------

